# R4512



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

Alright a short review on my Ridgid R4512. This is a good saw especially when everything is align. But, when I cut hardwood like walnut and oak 2" or more it seems to struggle a little. I did a little research plus my own experience with power equip that I am gonna to convert it from 120v to 220v since Ridgid so kindly put the directions to do that in the manual. I will do it around the 1st of the month or maybe the 1st of the year. I have the 220v line already ran but no receptacle.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I doubt it will increase the horsepower.


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

Swapping to 220/240 will not increase the power. If you're blowing fuses, then 220 would help that, but not for more power. I owned a 4512 for a couple months. I LOVED the tool holders and stuff, but the lack of power and that fence drove me in other directions. If it wasn't direct drive, I'd have probably done a motor swap, as I enjoyed the saw otherwise.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "myth" regarding 240 V and power ....*

IF the existing 120 V line is not large enough, say at least 12 GA, it may starve the motor during start up. So, when you use the same line, 12 GA and now switch out the breaker to 240 V, you only need 1/2 the current which will easily be supplied on the 12 GA line. That would be a the difference in performance. If you run a separate 240 V line you can keep your old 120 for hand held power tools. 



:vs_cool:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

As has been said, simply converting from 120VAC to 240VAC will do NOTHING to help it out, all things being equal (refer to Ohm's law). The motor will only draw so much amperage based on how it was designed. I had that same saw for several years. Overall it was a good saw (loved the built-in mobile base), but I felt it was a bit under-powered in some circumstances. I sold it earlier this year and now have a Grizzly G1023RL that is a true 3HP-240VAC motor, huge difference in how it handles thick material. I just ran some 8/4 walnut thru it and it handled it with ease. I know the R4512 would have struggled with that same material, and I had some of the best blades you could buy on it.


----------

